# Calling all 4/0 experts



## dsaito (Feb 3, 2014)

I have rebuilt 2 4/0's. Really everything is all new. Tiburon frames stainless gears, gear sleeve and yoke. New handle side side plate, drag, eccentric jack and bearings. The problem I'm having is when I try to put reel in free spool it's bound up. This only happens when there's tension on the line like a weight hanging off the end of the rod. If there's no forward force on the spool it works fine. Anyone have any idea what could be causing this ?


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Not big on claiming the "Expert" title, but I've built my share of custom 4/0's and it's hard to resist a good challenge. I'd check the pinion yoke first...just because I've had that problem before. Put the original back in and see if that solves the problem. If not, drop the original main and pinion back in and see what happens. With so many custom parts, I'd just work my way through all the parts until I found the problem. Is it a standard or high speed? The 113H's have a spacer ring on the pinion. That could cause the problem if there's not a ring on the new gear. I've also had one set of bad gears come through the shop. If you can't get it to work out, I'll be happy to go through it gratis.


----------

